# [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?



## Superman8770 (18. Juni 2011)

*[Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Hallo Leute, 
wollte mal so in die Runde Fragen wie viel Radiator Fläche ihr so verbaut habt.

ich habe nen Mora 3 mit 4x180mm Lüftern + nen 360 mit 2x120mm Lüftern.
(den 360 hatte ich nur mal so zum Testen mit in das System genommen und sei dem nicht mehr rausgenommen.)

würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal so erzählt was bei euch so verbaut ist.

mfg


----------



## Pumpi (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

(X) 5x140 für Komponenten siehe Sig

Reicht grad so 

In 2 Wochen wird aufgerüstet, dann werden es mindestens 11x 140 sein.

Kein Mensch braucht einen V8, und doch ist es schön ihn zu haben


----------



## Infrarot (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Bei mir sind es vier 360er Radiatoren. Allerdings noch ohne Lüfter und auch nur zur Grafikkartenkühlung. Ist eher experimenteller Natur, obwohl ich nichts konkretes messe.

_So am Rande_: Was die Fläche angeht, muss ich noch was sagen. Radiatoren haben auch unterschiedliche Bauhöhen. Das wiederum führt dazu, dass die Gesamtfläche der Lamellen unterschiedlich ist und somit die Kontaktfläche Wasser/Metall, Metall/Luft unterschiedlich ausfallen. Das eine íst ja die Grundfläche, ich nenn das einfach mal projiezierte Fläche. Das andere wäre eine Art aktive Fläche, die besonders dann vorteilhaft ist, wenn Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen.
Die aktive Fläche ist stets größer als die projizierte Fläche eines Radiators.

Hat jemand etwas gegen diese Ausführung? Allgemeine Gleichungen und einfachste Modellvorstellungen zum Thema Wärme lassen mich derartiges formulieren. Bin aber gern belehrbar!


----------



## Superman8770 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

das mit den verschiedenen baudicken wollte ich mal außer Betracht ziehen. hast aber vollkommen Recht.


mfg

Edit:
@ Infrarot:
Wenn ich meinen Mora + den 360 addiere hätten wir so zu sagen die gleiche Fläche.


----------



## Pumpi (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



> Hat jemand etwas gegen diese Ausführung? Allgemeine Gleichungen und einfachste Modellvorstellungen zum Thema Wärme lassen mich derartiges formulieren. Bin aber gern belehrbar!


 
Nicht direkt dagegen 

Aber, man muß bedenken das wir in beiden Fällen der Dicke nur eine Luft haben. Ein doppelt so dicker Radi kann nicht doppelt so gut sein, weil die erwärmte Luft die zweite Bauhöhe erreicht, und dann eben nicht mehr so effizient ist.

Hab ich extern viel frische Luft und Platz, sind aus P/L sicht dünne Radi's vorzuziehen.

Will ich alles in ein Case quetschen, dann brauch ich so viel Fläche in horizontal wie vertikal wie möglich


----------



## Guapa5000 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

6.120 cm²


----------



## watercooled (18. Juni 2011)

3x120mm und 1x140mm


----------



## <BaSh> (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

7x140 
Und bald noch ein 200x200 dazu


----------



## Maneus Calgar (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Mora 3 mit 9x120
360
480


----------



## sheriff_80 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Mora 3   9x140mm.......

(warte aber noch auf die lieferung...)


----------



## empty (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

MoRa 3 4x180


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

2 x 360er Slim bestückt
Dazu kommt jetzt ein Mora2 core LC ersteinmal passiv, mal schauen was das bringt.

Gekühlt werden Q6600 und ne GTX460


----------



## PsychoQeeny (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Nova 1080ger 9x 120mm für gtx570 + i7 ... eig. zu viel , aber lieber mehr Radifläche und dafür Leise


----------



## White Rabbit (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Siehe Signatur unten


----------



## stephantime (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

5 mal 120er Slim Radi.
Für 2500k,6950,Mainboard und Festplatten reicht dicke.


----------



## der_knoben (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1x360, reicht, wenn man die CPU nicht OC bei geringster Lautstärke. Mit OC hab ich im Normalbetrieb noch nicht getestet.


----------



## HAWX (18. Juni 2011)

1x 360 reicht für mich noch ganz gut aus.
Aber ein 1080er ist schon in Planung


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Bald nen Mora 3 
Interessant wie viele hier nen 1080er haben


----------



## YellowCaps (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

ein 420 only CPU


----------



## PsychoQeeny (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Bald nen Mora 3
> Interessant wie viele hier nen 1080er haben



Weil er die gleiche Kühlleistung wie ein Mora3 hat nur 20% weniger kostet


----------



## YellowCaps (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Weil er die gleiche Kühlleistung wie ein Mora3 hat nur 20% weniger kostet


ist das iwo belegt nachzulesen?


----------



## rUdeBoy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Nein und definitiv nicht richtig.
Diverse Tests bescheinigen dem MoRa3 eine bessere Kühlleistung, wenn auch zu deutlich höherem Preis.
Hier mal ein Vergleichstest:
(Monster-) Radiator Roundup « Aquainfos – Wakü Tests, Erfahrungen und Community
P/L kommt keiner an den Nova ran, das wars aber schon. Im Falle des MoRa2s ist der Nova etwa gleich auf, mit den Verbesserungen zum MoRa3 ist er aber etwas schwächer.

Das ist nur ein Test, ich meine alle Tests in denen MoRa und Nova zu finden sind, fallen ähnlich aus.


@Topic:
Ich habe für CPU (q9400) + GTX570 + Board (NB und Spawas) + HDDs einen 360er von Phobya und einen 120er Slim von Magicool.
Reicht nicht für "leise und Last" aber sonst ausreichen


----------



## Speed-E (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Mora 2 (1080) + Slim 120mm


----------



## HAWX (18. Juni 2011)

Speed-E schrieb:
			
		

> Mora 2 (1080) + Slim 120mm



Der 120er Slim gibt bestimmt einen richtigen Schub oder?


----------



## PornoStyle (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

360er G-Charger von phoyba kühle nur Prozi und MB kommt bald noch  einer dazu dan kommt die grakka auch unter wasser


----------



## Superman8770 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



HAWX schrieb:


> Der 120er Slim gibt bestimmt einen richtigen Schub oder?


 
warscheinlich wie bei mir. restbestand einfach mit reingehangen.

mfg


----------



## HAWX (18. Juni 2011)

Superman8770 schrieb:
			
		

> warscheinlich wie bei mir. restbestand einfach mit reingehangen.
> 
> mfg



Klar kann ich verstehen Sieht aber kurios aus


----------



## Exxistenz (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Mo-Ra 3 , 18x140 und 1042 Cape Cora.
Aber die Cora´s werden bald durch nen 2ten Mo-Ra ersetzt.


----------



## <BaSh> (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

2x MoRa?
Kühlst du damit 5 Grakas, 2 Prozis und dein Board inklusive Ram?


----------



## Exxistenz (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Richtig-cpu, GraKa, board, ram.
Festplatten nicht, da es SSD´s sind.


----------



## Uter (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Exxistenz schrieb:


> Mo-Ra 3 , 18x140 und 1042 Cape Cora.
> Aber die Cora´s werden bald durch nen 2ten Mo-Ra ersetzt.


 Du hast nicht zufällig lust einen Test zu machen, ob sich der Cape oder der Mora (am besten einmal senkrecht und einmal waagrecht montiert) passiv besser schlägt? Wenn du dir noch einen 2. Mora kaufst, kannst du ja vielleicht einen Test 120er Mora vs. 140er Mora vs. Cape Cora (HF?) machen. Wär zwar aufwändig, würde aber mich (und vermutlich auch noch ein paar andere) brennend interessieren. 

@ topic:
Magicool Slim 240 und Magicool Slim 120.


----------



## Exxistenz (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Uter schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig lust einen Test zu machen, ob sich der Cape oder der Mora (am besten einmal senkrecht und einmal waagrecht montiert) passiv besser schlägt? Wenn du dir noch einen 2. Mora kaufst, kannst du ja vielleicht einen Test 120er Mora vs. 140er Mora vs. Cape Cora (HF?) machen. Wär zwar aufwändig, würde aber mich (und vermutlich auch noch ein paar andere) brennend interessieren.


 
Der 2te Mo-Ra wird auch 9x140 werden.
Aber ich denke ich kann einen 120er auftreiben.

Wenn ich ein bisschen Zeit finde werd ich das mal Testen.
Und es sind die hf Cora.


----------



## Spiff (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Momentan 2x 420er

werden bald ersetzt durch MoRa3 9x140


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Exxistenz schrieb:


> Der 2te Mo-Ra wird auch 9x140 werden.
> Aber ich denke ich kann einen 120er auftreiben.
> 
> Wenn ich ein bisschen Zeit finde werd ich das mal Testen.
> Und es sind die hf Cora.


 
Das wäre echt geil


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Mein neuer Kreislauf wird mit einem 9x140er Mo-Ra 3 LT gekühlt. Falls der nicht reicht hätte ich noch nen Revolution, RX360 und nen BI Xtreme 2.


----------



## Uter (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Irgendwie komme ich mir mit meinen 360 Radifläche ziemlich kümmerlich vor. 
Interessant wär es auch noch zu wissen welche Drehzahlen und Hardware genutzt wird.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Ich habe zwar noch keine WaKü, werde mir aber bald eine kaufen.
Fest steht: Mo-Ra 9x120 für CPU und GPU!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Mo-Ra3 mit 18x120er Noiseblocker Blacksilent PL2


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

ExXistenz du weisst aber das du nicht unter Raumtemp. kommst egal mit wie vielen MoRas oder?


----------



## rUdeBoy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Uter schrieb:


> Irgendwie komme ich mir mit meinen 360 Radifläche ziemlich kümmerlich vor.
> Interessant wär es auch noch zu wissen welche Drehzahlen und Hardware genutzt wird.


 
Komm mir auch verkümmert vor 

Hardware/Drehzahlen:
CPU: C2Q Q9400
CPU: EVGA GTX570SC
Board: DFI DK P45-T2RS+ (NB + Spawa)
HDD in Silenstar Quad

Das ganze ohne OC (abgesehen von der werksübertaktung der GTX) bei Drehzahlen zwischen 550 (Idle) und 1300 (Vollast) je nach Wassertemp.


----------



## Exxistenz (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> ExXistenz du weisst aber das du nicht unter Raumtemp. kommst egal mit wie vielen MoRas oder?


 
Mir schon bewusst, aber im Winter kann ich die Cora´s vor das Fenster klemmen.
Mit den Mo-Ra hab ich das noch nicht probiert. Aber ich denke wenn es Regnet ist das für die Lüfter nicht so toll.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Doch es gibt auch Lüfter die Wasserfest sind.
Bsp. Nanoxia
YouTube - ‪Nanoxia FX12 1250 Extreme teszt‬‏
YouTube - ‪Experience Gelid Wing 12 waterproofing‬‏

BTT:
Meine 6 120mm Lüfter an den 2 tripple drehen mit 500U/min egal ob last oder idle, mal sehen eventuell kann ich dann 3 Lüfter weglassen wenn der Mora2 drannhängt.


----------



## Exxistenz (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Doch es gibt auch Lüfter die Wasserfest sind.
> Bsp. Nanoxia
> YouTube - ‪Nanoxia FX12 1250 Extreme teszt‬‏
> YouTube - ‪Experience Gelid Wing 12 waterproofing‬‏
> ...



Das es "Wasserdichte" Lüfter gibt wusste ich garnicht 
Aber wie sich die dann die Lüfterlager bei Kälte verhalten ist auch so eine Sache.
Ich werde einfach mal ein paar kaufen und testen.
In einer Wasserschüssel, Kühlschrank, beides zusammen - In Betrieb und off..
Mal sehen was rauskommt 


Willste den Mo-Ra 2 passiv laufen lassen?
Ich glaube der ist in Sache Passiv bei nen Leistungstarken Rechner ziemlich schwach.
Bei dem muss ein kleiner Luftzug herschen - die Mo-Ra 3 sollen passiv schon viel besser sein.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

8x120
- 2x 240
- 1x 360
- 1x 120

und 4x120 im anderen Rechner
- 1x 480

MfG


----------



## Speed-E (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



HAWX schrieb:


> Der 120er Slim gibt bestimmt einen richtigen Schub oder?


 
Nö der ist nur für die bessere Verschlauchung. Mr. 360er-Radi


----------



## Lubio 07 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Einen 1080er (9x120mm)
Einen 360er (3x120mm)
Einen 120er (1x120mm)

Also insgesamt 1560mm 
Das war mal alles für einen PC (Phenom II X6, GTX470SLI, Crosshair IV + RAM) Hat alles auf Raumtemperatur gehalten.

Jetzt ist es auf 2 PCs aufgeteilt


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

@ExXistenz Es gibt auch "Waterproof" Lueffis von Phobya


----------



## DAEF13 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

3x140mm 

In Form eines Magicool 420er Slim, der für CPU und GPU auch ausreicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Exxistenz schrieb:


> Willste den Mo-Ra 2 passiv laufen lassen?
> Ich glaube der ist in Sache Passiv bei nen Leistungstarken Rechner ziemlich schwach.
> Bei dem muss ein kleiner Luftzug herschen - die Mo-Ra 3 sollen passiv schon viel besser sein.


 
Fürs erste will ich mal bisl Testen im moment lass ich den PC komplett Passiv laufen mal schauen was für Temps kommen nach ner Stunde und ob sichs irgendwo einpendelt.
Jetzt nach 10min hat die CPU 52Grad und die GPU 44Grad.

Der Mora 3 hätte mich aber mind. das doppelte gekostet

EDIT: Passiv klappt nicht ist nach ner halben Stunde doch sehr warm geworden naja egal dann schau ich mal was für Lüfter ich auch noch an den Mora2 schnall.


----------



## The_Schroeder (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Hab nen 120mm Radi mit 4,7cm dicke, nen Slim 240iger + nen 200ter von Phobya 
kann gute 550-600W stemmen, hab aber nur nen Verbrauch von ~320W, dafür CPU + GPU + HDD + RAM und NB


----------



## Exxistenz (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Fürs erste will ich mal bisl Testen im moment lass ich den PC komplett Passiv laufen mal schauen was für Temps kommen nach ner Stunde und ob sichs irgendwo einpendelt.
> Jetzt nach 10min hat die CPU 52Grad und die GPU 44Grad.
> 
> Der Mora 3 hätte mich aber mind. das doppelte gekostet
> ...



Jop, der Mo-Ra 2 ist nicht so das Passiv Highlight.
120mm Lüfter mit 1200rpm bringen Ihn richtig in Fahrt, gibt es in dem Bereich ja auch sehr leise aber gute.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1200U/min
Ich hab bis jetzt an den 2 trippel 6 mal Scythe Slip Stream 500rpm. 
Also wird an dem Mora2 sicher kein Lüfter mit mehr als 500rpm hinkommen. 
Das wär ja ein riesen widerspruch ich kauf nen größeren Radi dazu um dann lautere Lüfter drannzuhängen 
Werd wahrscheinlich 4xScythe Slip Stream 140mm 500rpm drannschnallen.


----------



## Exxistenz (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> 1200U/min
> Ich hab bis jetzt an den 2 trippel 6 mal Scythe Slip Stream 500rpm.
> Also wird an dem Mora2 sicher kein Lüfter mit mehr als 500rpm hinkommen.
> Das wär ja ein riesen widerspruch ich kauf nen größeren Radi dazu um dann lautere Lüfter drannzuhängen
> Werd wahrscheinlich 4xScythe Slip Stream 140mm 500rpm drannschnallen.


 
Ich stehe eher auf Max. Kühlleistung- da ist mir die Lautstärke recht unwichtig.
Aber auf 1200rpm gibt auch Lüfter die leiser sind als HDD´s


----------



## Superman8770 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

hat eigentlich schonmal einer 2 moras in nem laufendem system gehabt?
Schätze mal das dann auch unter last man so ca. 1k unterschied zur luft hat.

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Einen 420er von EK und einen 140er von Magicool jedoch noch nicht verbaut


----------



## Uter (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Exxistenz schrieb:


> Aber auf 1200rpm gibt auch Lüfter die leiser sind als HDD´s


Die HDD würd ich aber ganz schnell aus dem Fenster werfen. Warum verbaust du 2 Moras, wenn du Drehzahlen von 1200rpm ok findest? Was für ein System hast du? 
(Wegen dem Radi ans Fenster stellen: Pass auf Kondenswasser auf!)



Superman8770 schrieb:


> hat eigentlich schonmal einer 2 moras in nem laufendem system gehabt?
> Schätze mal das dann auch unter last man so ca. 1k unterschied zur luft hat.


 Irgendjemand hier im Forum hatte das mal, allerdings wurde das System passiv gekühlt. Wie warm das Wasser wird hängt auch dann noch von der eingebrachten Wärme und der Drehzahl ab. Grob kann man sagen, dass sich mit doppelter Radifläche die Differenz zwischen Wasser und Luft halbiert (praktisch ist es nicht ganz halbiert).


----------



## M4tthi4s (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Ein MoRa wär schon nett, aber momentan reicht mir mein 480er Radi noch aus. Damit kann ich mit sehr leisen 800rpm der 4 Lüfter die CPU, Mainboard und Graka kühl halten... dabei ist natürlich alles noch ordentlich übertaktet.


----------



## DuG (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

thermalfins x3 und nen tfc monsta


----------



## Exxistenz (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Uter schrieb:


> Die HDD würd ich aber ganz schnell aus dem Fenster werfen. Warum verbaust du 2 Moras, wenn du Drehzahlen von 1200rpm ok findest? Was für ein System hast du?
> (Wegen dem Radi ans Fenster stellen: Pass auf Kondenswasser auf!)



 Das mit den HDD´s war eher ironisch gemeint 

Noch habe ich keine 2 Mo-Ra´s im Kreislauf aber gekühlt wird:
i7 980x
2x GF 580
Rampage III
6x 2Gb Corsair Dominator GT
Alles ist "OC´ed"

Und wie meinste da mit Kondenswasser? 
Das es die Schläuche runterläuft und auf der Hardware landet?
Kein Sorge, da hab ich schon für gesorgt, dass da nix passiert.
Und die Cora´s sind ausserhalb der Fenster, d.h. sind unter dem Fensterbrett an der Wand montiert.
Deswegen lohnt sich das nur in der kalten Jahreszeit, denn wenn die Sonne strahlt ist es sinnlos wenn die dort draufknallt .


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Ist in Planung:

1x280 Slim
1x240Dick
1x120kann mich nicht entscheiden xD

Hoffe das dies für meine Komponenten langt.


----------



## UnnerveD (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1x Phobya 360 mit 3x Noiseblocker PL2 @ 40% / 50% /100%
1x Phobya 420 mit 3x Phobya G14 @35% / 45% / 100%

=> Min / Med / Max -> unhörbar / sehr leise / sehr leistungsstark
=> 29°C / 26,5°C / 24°C Wassertemp bei rund 22°C Raumtemp
i7 860@3,36 GHz, HT aus, 1,06V + HD 5850@stock


----------



## Heng (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1x 360 und 1x 120, beide relativ dünn


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Exxistenz schrieb:


> Das mit den HDD´s war eher ironisch gemeint
> 
> Noch habe ich keine 2 Mo-Ra´s im Kreislauf aber gekühlt wird:
> i7 980x
> ...


 Wenn kaltes Wasser auf einen warmen Gegenstand trifft, dann kondensiert es, in deinem Fall im PC, das geht auf die Hardware wenn du nicht isoliert und schwups hast du kein SLI mehr


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wenn kaltes Wasser auf einen warmen Gegenstand trifft, dann kondensiert es, in deinem Fall im PC, das geht auf die Hardware wenn du nicht isoliert und schwups hast du kein SLI mehr


 
Lies das nochmal nach 

Das Problem mit Kondesnwasser ist, wenn man Wasser in den Schläuchen hat, das deutlich unter Umgebungstemperatur ist, kondenstiert das Wasser aus der Umgebungsluft an der Außenseite der Schläuche (und Komponenten) aus, sammelt sich irgendwo an der tiefsten Stelle (des Schlauches), die es erreichen kann, und tropft letztenendes herunter. Wenn dann unter der besagten Stelle eine, sagen wir mal, GTX580 liegt, wird es auf kurze oder lange Sicht *schmurgel* machen.
Das Ergebnis ist das was du beschrieben hast:
Ende mit SLI, da eine Grafikkarte ab da nur noch als "Tropfenschild" für die drunter liegende dient 

Beispiel für Kondensation sind:
-Brillenträger, die im Winter von draußen nach drinnen gehen -> Warme Raumluft kondensiert an gekühltem Brillenglas aus
- Autoscheiben im Winter beschlagen wenn mehrere Leute im Auto sitzen von Innen

Aber BTT


----------



## apostoli (20. Juni 2011)

Tach tach

1x 420 Airplex Revolution
1x 280 Magicool Slim
1x 120 Magicool Slim

Gekühlt wird CPU und GRAKA 

Bin aber noch nicht fertig geworden und kann das System nicht auf die Kühlleistung testen.


----------



## daDexter (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

5x 360mm
1x 120mm

Alles bestellt, kommt demnächst


----------



## Exxistenz (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Lies das nochmal nach
> 
> Das Problem mit Kondesnwasser ist, wenn man Wasser in den Schläuchen hat, das deutlich unter Umgebungstemperatur ist, kondenstiert das Wasser aus der Umgebungsluft an der Außenseite der Schläuche (und Komponenten) aus, sammelt sich irgendwo an der tiefsten Stelle (des Schlauches), die es erreichen kann, und tropft letztenendes herunter. Wenn dann unter der besagten Stelle eine, sagen wir mal, GTX580 liegt, wird es auf kurze oder lange Sicht *schmurgel* machen.
> Das Ergebnis ist das was du beschrieben hast:
> ...


 
Bis jetzt hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mit "überschüssigem" Wasser


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Exxistenz schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mit "überschüssigem" Wasser



Na dann 
Wenn man fragen darf:
Wie viel bringt denn so ein passiver Radi bei kalter Winterluft? Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Exxistenz (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Na dann
> Wenn man fragen darf:
> Wie viel bringt denn so ein passiver Radi bei kalter Winterluft? Würde mich mal interessieren


 
Im Sommer stehen die Cora´s im Raum- Erst kühlen die Cora´s passiv, dann der Mo-Ra aktiv.
Im Winter hängen die Cora´s draußen- Erst kühlt Mo-Ra aktiv, dann die Cora´s draußen passiv.

Und ich weiß nicht wie ich dir das jetzt genau beantworten soll.
Also ich habe bis jetzt nur 1 Winter zum messen gehabt.
Wenn ich ca. 16° C Raumtemp habe(ich mag es Kalt ), liegt das Wasser unter Last bei ca. 10-15°C
Kommt natürlich ganz darauf an wie kalt es ist.

Durchschnittlich - ich weiß nicht wie kalt es zu den Messungen draußen war.


----------



## Malkolm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Exxistenz schrieb:


> Wenn ich ca. 16° C Raumtemp habe(ich mag es Kalt ), liegt das Wasser unter Last bei ca. 10-15°C
> Kommt natürlich ganz darauf an wie kalt es ist.



Wozu hast du dann noch den MoRa im Zimmer? Der erwärmt das Wasser doch nur.


----------



## Exxistenz (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Wozu hast du dann noch den MoRa im Zimmer? Der erwärmt das Wasser doch nur.


 
Der Kühlt das Wasser erstmal auf Raumtemp - danach wird draußen noch weiter runtergekühlt.


----------



## Malkolm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Aber wenn dein Wasser doch irgendwann wie du sagt bis zu 5K unter Raumtemperatur ist, wird das Wasser im MoRa ebenfalls unter Raumtemp. sein. Dann heizt der MoRa ja nur.


----------



## Exxistenz (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Wenn ich aber nur mit den Cora´s passiv kühle kann es passieren,
dass das nicht reicht und dann die Wassertemp über Raumtemp steigt. 
Du verstehst? Und die Temp´s reichen so ja vollkommen aus.

Aber ich wollte es sowieso mal probieren 2 aktive Mo-Ra 3 draußen zu haben.
Allerdings muss ich mir da noch irgend eine Konstruktion überlegen und vorher ein paar Lüfter testen.
Denn ich habe auch nicht das Bedürfniss, dass die Lüfterlager über Nacht einfrieren


----------



## apostoli (20. Juni 2011)

apostoli schrieb:
			
		

> Tach tach
> 
> 1x 420 Airplex Revolution
> 1x 280 Magicool Slim
> ...



Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit einer ähnlichen Konfiguration? Würde meine Wakü reichen um
Die CPU und die GRAKA zu kühlen? Evtl auch Reserven zum übertakten??


----------



## <BaSh> (20. Juni 2011)

Das sollte ohne Probleme auch noch für ein bisschen OC reichen


----------



## Exxistenz (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



apostoli schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit einer ähnlichen Konfiguration? Würde meine Wakü reichen um
> Die CPU und die GRAKA zu kühlen? Evtl auch Reserven zum übertakten??


 
Wenn du die (Aktiv)Radi´s in einen Kreislauf packst dürfte es da keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Casper0011 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Radiatorflächen sind habe ich auch mal direkt ne Frage.
Wieviel Radiatorfläche benötige ich um meine Wassertemperatur auf Raumtemperaturniveau zu halten?
Derzeit wird ein CPU only 955 BE @stock mit einem 2x120 + 2x 140 Radi gekühlt.
Beim einschalten nach mehreren Stunden ist die Raum und Wassertemperatur identisch.
Steigt dann unter Last auf etwa 6-8° C Unterschied.
Überlege ob ich mir nen MORA zulege wenn die Graka mit rein soll deswegen frage ich.


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Kommt auf die Graka an, aber mit Raumtemperatur halten wirds glaub ich schwer, wobei mir der Sinn dieses wunsches nicht einfallen will.


----------



## Casper0011 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> wobei mir der Sinn dieses wunsches nicht einfallen will.


 Aber ist das denn nicht der Wunsch eines jeden Wakü Besitzers die Temperaturen so gering wie möglich zu halten bei angenehmer Lautstärke?
Und rein physikalisch gehts ja nun mal nicht tiefer als die Umgebungstemperatur es sei denn man packt den Radi nach draußen an die Wand


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Mein Traum ist eine sehr leise Kühlung auch unter Vollast, ob das Wasser da dann noch Raumtemperatur hat oder 10Grad mehr ist mir egal.


----------



## watercooled (22. Juni 2011)

Sign. Solange es extrem leise ist darf die Temp auch gern mal 10Grad höher sein


----------



## EUGEN81 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

MORA 3 9x120 und RX360.


----------



## crazzzy85 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

evo 1080 + 360


----------



## seth0487 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

360er + 240er(slim) für Hardware s. Signatur


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Uter schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig lust einen Test zu machen, ob sich der Cape oder der Mora (am besten einmal senkrecht und einmal waagrecht montiert) passiv besser schlägt? Wenn du dir noch einen 2. Mora kaufst, kannst du ja vielleicht einen Test 120er Mora vs. 140er Mora vs. Cape Cora (HF?) machen. Wär zwar aufwändig, würde aber mich (und vermutlich auch noch ein paar andere) brennend interessieren.



Definitiv.

@Topic: drei mal 000er (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) mit einer geschätzten Gesamtlamellenfläche von 6,5 m².




Casper0011 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema Radiatorflächen sind habe ich auch mal direkt ne Frage.
> Wieviel Radiatorfläche benötige ich um meine Wassertemperatur auf Raumtemperaturniveau zu halten?



Exakt unendlich viel.


----------



## Nom4d (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

3x120mm + 2x120mm = 1x Tripple Radi + 1x Dual Radi beide Slimradis mehr passt nicht ins Define XL 

Für:
i5-2500k
GTX 570


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

5 x 120 mm Radiator


----------



## negert (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

9x120mm und das intern
Mehr brauchts eh nicht. Ich mein ich kühle ja nur nen Q6600+Mobo und ne uralte 8800GTS

EDIT: @Casper0011 vielleicht wär ja ne Kompressorlösung was für dich


----------



## quadratkeks (26. Juni 2011)

MoRa3 4x 180mm für GTX580SLI und 2600k alles OC, reicht dicke.


----------



## Mischk@ (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1x360 Slim
1x360 "normal"
1x120

Alle mit NB@ 1000U/min

gekühlt wird CPU (i7-920@ 3,4GHz) & 2x GTX 470@stock


----------



## Elvis3000 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

also ein mal 6 qm und einmal 8 qm........wer bietet mehr?   

im idle komme ich damit bei ca.20 grad bis auf 1 grad an die lufttemps ran.
wie ruyven schon anmerkte brauchts zum tempausgleich aber unendlich radifläche.wenn mans ganz genau nimmt......

@ ruyven.....hab grad gesehen wie deine graka von den schläuchen nach unten gebogen wird.machst du das mit absicht das evtl. auslaufendes wasser besser abfliest?....


----------



## dorow (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1x 480, 1x 360 mit einer dicke von 6cm und 1x 240 Slim Radiator.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

9X 120mm (Mora2Pro)


----------



## Jens7385 (27. Juni 2011)

3*140 ist ein Airplex Revolution
geregelt von 600 bis 1200 U/min je nach Temperatur.


----------



## fr0gg3r (27. Juni 2011)

Mir reicht ein 360er mit 6 Kühlern (Push-Pull da ich noch 3 Kühler übrig hatte). Gekühlt wird damit ein Q9550 + Mainboard. Reicht um die CPU @ 3,8 GHz bei etwa 50C zu bändigen. Bin Abe auch schon am überlegen mir die grafikkarte unter Wasser zu setzen + 1080er Radio wenn's Geld mal wieder was flüssiger ist.


----------



## Hammer3er (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Mora 3 4 180 voll bestückt


----------



## exa (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Quad Radi mit 4x120mm


----------



## Husky (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

4x120mm Phobya Extreme Quad. Außen am Seitenteil.
Gekühlt wird CPU und Graka.
Idle passiv 3°-4° über Raumtemp.
Last 2-4 Lüfter auf 600 U/min ebenfalls 3°-4° über Raumtemp.


----------



## Malkolm (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Du solltest dein Wasserthermometer wechseln, es ist offenbar defekt.


----------



## Walt (17. Juli 2011)

Mora 3 LT 4x180


----------



## Husky (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Du solltest dein Wasserthermometer wechseln, es ist offenbar defekt.



Sicher nicht. Da es beim Start fast genau Zimmertemperatur hat und in relativ kurzer zeit die paar Grad steigt.
Schalte ich unter Last keine Lüfter zu steigt die Temperatur ebenfalls weiter. Außerdem würden die Temps
von CPU und Graka auch höher sein.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Als ich sah das fast jeder einen Mora hat, erinnerte ich mich wieder an den PCGH- Test. Hier wurde gesagt das 1x 120 ausreicht um ne GTX 480 kalt zu stellen. 

Der Mora hat ja nicht gerade nen Seltenheitswert. Ich hab auch einen 9x120 iger Mora 3, aber es laufen nur 7 Lüfter auf 5 Volt.


----------



## mev43 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Mora 3 mit 9x120


----------



## oldmanDF (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Radiatorfläche: 9 x 120mm (Mora 2), allerdings nur mit 3 Lüftern bestückt (Noiseblocker Multiframe) -> ausreichend um einen Core i5-750 und eine 460 GTX leise zu kühlen.

MfG


----------



## exa (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

na, da hätte ich dann aber evtl einen größeren Lüfter genommen, so nen 250mm von Sharkoon oder so...


----------



## Kampfgurke (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

also ich hab n mora 3 mit 9 120mm lüfter und 2 360ger mit jeweils 3 120mm lüftern


----------



## watercooled (19. Juli 2011)

Wers braucht 

Hab jetzt wieder nen 360er und nen 140er.

Bald noch ein 240er


----------



## Spieler22 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Habe nen 420er Slim und 240er normal   
alles extern verbaut


----------



## tfg95 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1080 Nova mit 9 120er Lüfter @ 5V.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



watercooled schrieb:


> Wers braucht
> 
> Hab jetzt wieder nen 360er und nen 140er.
> 
> Bald noch ein 240er


 
Glaubts ihr wird es ausreichen wenn ich meine 6950 mit in den kreilauf nehm und dann nen 140 dazuschraub ?
Alle Lüfter würden intern ansaugen.
Jetzt rennt mal ONLY CPU - 1055t@ 3,5 ghz -360er SLIM (Intern)


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1x360 in dick und 1x240 in schmal, beide im Gehäuse mit S-Flex bei ~600RPM(Temperaturgesteuert).
Wasserkühler überall(CPU, GPU, Mobo, Hdd, Ram) lassen sich damit ganz gut auf Temperatur halten.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

@razzor1984 ja reicht.


----------



## oldmanDF (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



exa schrieb:


> na, da hätte ich dann aber evtl einen größeren Lüfter genommen, so nen 250mm von Sharkoon oder so...


 
Vielleicht, aber die Lüfter hatte ich sowieso noch vorrätig. Dem Dachboden sei Dank.  Und da sie wirklich leise sind und mir genug Leistung bieten, bin ich erstmal zufrieden damit.

MfG


----------



## Schwini (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Naja. Ich habe z.Z  nen Mora 3 mit 9x120mm Noiseblocker Blacksilent XL2..

Ich kühle Damit:

i5 2500k @ 4,8 ghz
ne Radeon 6950@6970
ein Asus P8P67 Deluxe
Corsair Dominator ()
und das Aquaero 5 LT 

Grüße


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

@Razzor: Jap das reicht. Brauchst den zusätzlichen 140er nichtmal


----------



## Superman8770 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

@Razzor:
ich würde sagen das du den 140 Radi unbedingt brauchst.
Habe in nem anderem Thread gelesen das du schon wassertemp von ca. 37C° hast. Da noch ne Graka reinhängen würde ich nicht machen ohne zusätzlichen radi.

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Oder einfach die Lüfter aufdrehen.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Hab jetzt auch meinen MoRa 3 mit 9 Multiframes


----------



## watercooled (24. Juli 2011)

@Superman: Wozu? Für CPU und GPU reicht ein 360er, Für Dual GPU sollte es dann noch ein zusätzlicher 140er sein. Und selbst damit hat man noch gut Spielraum für OC


----------



## HAWX (24. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> @Superman: Wozu? Für CPU und GPU reicht ein 360er, Für Dual GPU sollte es dann noch ein zusätzlicher 140er sein. Und selbst damit hat man noch gut Spielraum für OC



In Razor's Fall ist ein 140er aber ganz sinnvoll.
Klar man sollte keine Wunder erwarten, aber die Investition lohnt sich, wenn der 140er nicht alzu teuer ist.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Superman8770 schrieb:


> @Razzor:
> ich würde sagen das du den 140 Radi unbedingt brauchst.
> Habe in nem anderem Thread gelesen das du schon wassertemp von ca. 37C° hast. Da noch ne Graka reinhängen würde ich nicht machen ohne zusätzlichen radi.
> 
> mfg





HAWX schrieb:


> In Razor's Fall ist ein 140er aber ganz sinnvoll.
> Klar man sollte keine Wunder erwarten, aber die Investition lohnt sich, wenn der 140er nicht alzu teuer ist.



Jetzt da ich ein bisschen Realitywerte durch eine einwöchige wakü nutzung hab. Bin ich zum Schlüss gekommen ,dass ein 140er fix sein muss, ob der jetzt dünn oder dick wird muss ich mir auch noch überlegn 
Spaar mir grad was zam für ein downhill MTB, die sind echt teuer
Wegen meinen hohen W temps wenn im Zimmer 28 grad sind und die Lüfis intern verbaut werdn, hat man so hohe temps^^
(Spiel mich sogar mitn gedanken seitlich nen 200er einzubauen per schnellkupplung aber das is FINANZIELL wenn eh erst in nem Jahr drinnen)


----------



## AeroX (26. Juli 2011)

Hatte 3x 120mm  
Aber nun nicht mehr wegen Umstieg auf notebook.  

MfG


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

MacBook 15 - nettes teil aber wenns nen alu body hat zahlst dies Extra und dann wirds teuer


----------



## Parnshion (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

<- 1 x 120, 1 x 240, 1 x 360, 1 x 480er drin......bisschen übertrieben, aber naja^^


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



Parnshion schrieb:


> <- 1 x 120, 1 x 240, 1 x 360, 1 x 480er drin......bisschen übertrieben, aber naja^^



Man kann nie genug Radifläche habn


----------



## AeroX (27. Juli 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:
			
		

> MacBook 15 - nettes teil aber wenns nen alu body hat zahlst dies Extra und dann wirds teuer



Jo hat Alu unibody


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



AeroX schrieb:


> Jo hat Alu unibody


Is eh die rubusteste Variante --> in der Win welt kann ich mir nur sowas leistn Lenovo IdeaPad Z360, I3-380m ,4gb unschlagbarer preis 410 neu


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Einen Nova 1080 für die CPU und einen 420er(280+140) für die Graka (zwei Kreisläufe)


----------



## Henninges (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1x360 ( aktiv ), 1x120 ( passiv )

reicht noch für die gtx470 und den i7-870...


----------



## 45thFuchs (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1x phobya xtreme200 mit 220mm fan und 1 x phobya gchanger 120 mm ,werde noch nen lüfter für den 200er suchen der ab 500rpm leise bleibt ,meiner dreht nur bis +-450 rpm unter last ,darüber wird er hörbar...

temperaturen sind erstklassig was wohl mir den weiteren lüftern im gehäuse zusammenhängt ,scheinen sich gut zu addieren und die ocresultate sprechen bücher 


sysProfile: ID: 144797 - 45thFuchs


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. August 2011)

Einen 420er, reicht vorerst mal, wenn's irgendwann nich mehr reicht kommt ein Nova dazu.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

360er + 120er für Graka, Chipsatz und CPU bei 500rpm, reicht vollkommen für Alles


----------



## sen1287 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

bei mir wäre es ...

120er, 240er, 360er und 1800er


----------



## Gast1111 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Für die HW?
Passiv?


----------



## sen1287 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

natürlich für die hardware^^

120er, 240er, 360er - aktiv
1800er - passiv


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Er meinte sicherlich für die Hardware, weils doch recht oversized aussieht^^


----------



## sen1287 (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

das ist mir schon bewusst. aber warum oversized ? den rechner gab es auch schon vor über einem jahr mit den komponenten^^ 
selbst da war mir schon bewusst, dass ich hätte drei systeme damit kühlen können


----------



## dome001 (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Ich habe zwei 560er Radis und einen 280er Radi und alle sind von Phobya


----------



## Katze32 (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1500 cm² (wahlweise aktiv oder passiv) ----> Wasserkühler eines Opel Corsa A 1,2l mit 45 PS


----------



## smatter (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

...Ich nutze momentan einen 420`iger & 120`iger...reicht eigentlich aus...!!


----------



## ATB (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

MoRa 3 9x120 

Die Herstellerangabe von Delta 2K stimmt laut dem Tempfühler meiner Aquastream.


----------



## Superman8770 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

@ DerMarodeur
mit wieviel umdrehungen läste die 9 lüfter rennen?
was haste für nen system dranhängen?

mfg


----------



## ATB (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

9 Noisblocker @ 800RPM. Delta Luft-Wasser 2K. Eine HD5870 und ein Q6600 OC hängen daran.


----------



## derstef (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

2x 480er Phobya
1x 360er TFC XChanger


----------



## Taximan (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Mora mit 4 x 180iger


----------



## Taitan (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

4x140er intern im Haf 932


----------



## StefanStg (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

hi, 
bin dabei einen Magicool Hexa Radiator 720mm 6x120mm zu bestellen. Ihr als Profis reicht das für mein System oder sollte ich noch einen 120mm Radiator einbauen.


----------



## Uter (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Reicht locker, warum nimmst du aber nicht den günstigeren Nova, dann hast du 50% mehr Fläche für 15€ weniger.


----------



## smatter (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Ich nutze....

-> Airplex 360/420 mit 3x NB-PKII 140mm Lüftern
-> Swiftech 120`iger Radi

....und suche günsten MORA2 oder 3 mit Lüffie`s...


----------



## Hammer3er (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Mora 3 mit 8x180mm


----------



## kreids (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1x Mora 2 (4x180 Silverstone FN-181)
1x Mora 3 LC (4x Enermax T.B.Silence 92) 
1x 360er Nexxxos Xtreme III

ich weiss zuviel aber ich habe ruhe!

mfg


----------



## goofy84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1x Mora alt und ein Thermochill 140.3


----------



## DOcean (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

2x2x120er

System siehe Sig


----------



## lambama (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

420er+240er für i5 750 und GTX 580er


----------



## maddi2k (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

2x 240er für nen 2600k und ne gtx 570. Passt, wackelt und braucht Luft


----------



## Psykko0 (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Xtreme NOVA 1080
also 9*120mm mit 4*180 mm Lüftern


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Wie haste denn die 4x180er Lüfter auf ner 9x120mm Blende befestigt?


----------



## Templar (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

*2x**Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 Pro black                                         *
*1x **                                                           Alphacool NexXxoS Xtreme III 360 Radiator Rev.2*
*1x**MagiCool XTREME SINGLE 120 Radiator                                         *

Ich weis viel zu viel ??


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Aber diesmal nicht nur ein bisschen.


----------



## Charcharias (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1x Nova 1080
1x EK Coolstream 360
1x EK Coolstream 140


----------



## tifa (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Ich hab Mora3 4x180 - Silverstone @ 500U/m
i7-860 + ATI 5870 + NB langt vollkommen


----------



## Clonemaster (3. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Vor 3 Stunden bestellt:

CPU & GPU @ Mora3 9x120 + 3x140.


----------



## Blackburn-100 (4. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

I7 920 @ 4,2GHz
GTX580 @ 950/1900/2200
*@*
Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 Pro
mit 9x Noiseblocker Blacksilent XK2
&
MagiCool XTREME TRIPLE 360
mit 3x Noiseblocker Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3


----------



## snapstar123 (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Phobya 280er neue Version mit Xigmatek Orangelines
Magicool Slim 360 auch neue Version mit Xigmateks Orangelines
I5-750+Board und Graka GTX 280 bzw. Powercolor 5870 LCS
Reicht komplett zum übertakten und die Temps sind im sehr guten Bereich , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## tob_7 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Habe einen 360er MagicCool Slim Triple mit 3 Enermax T.B. Silence.
Kühlte bis vor kurzem einen Q6600 @ 3,4 Ghz und eine 8800 GTX.
Reichte vollkommen aus


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Hab derzeit 3 Tripple Radiatoren im Einsatz. Je einen im Hauptsystem, Homeserver und Benchrechner.


----------



## Infin1ty (15. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Momentan 0 mm 

Bis vor nem halben Jahr nen 480er


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

q6600 @ 3,6Ghz
285 GTX Amp! @ stock

420er Magicool slimm + Noiseblocker

Kommt bald dazu:

9x 120 Mora 3
Komplette Mainboard Kühlung


----------



## Ceroc (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

2x Thermochill TA120.1 mit je 2x Dark Wings

das muss reichen.
*
*



*
*


----------



## Peacemaker_bin (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> 9x 120 Mora 3


 
Das wären ja dann 1080 Moras und 9720 Lüfter!


----------



## <BaSh> (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

er meint 9x120iger Lüfter am MoRa3.
Meine Fläche hat sich verringert:
420iger +280iger


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Meine hat sich auch verringert von 2x360 + Mora2(passiv) auf nur noch Mora2 mit 9Lüfter.


----------



## razzor1984 (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Verbaut ist ein 360er + im Dez kommt ein wakue upgrad ,dass dann auch die HD6950er mit einschließt.Enden werd ich dann bei 1x 360er und 1x200er - habs bisschen größer dimensioniert weil beide radis nur interne Luft abbekommen


----------



## mehmi (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

2x240er. Wird aber wahrscheinlich ausgebaut wenn ein neues Gehäuse gefunden ist. Tendiere zu nem 360+240. Oder 480+240. Mal sehen was die Unvernunft sagt


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Die vernunft sagt nimm dir lieber ein Phobya1080 der ist P/L mäßig besser als deine Radis, vorallem mit nem 480er der schon allein soviel wie der 1080er kostet


----------



## mehmi (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Jaa das ist immer so ne Sache  Die Vernunft sagt natürlich Phobya 1080. Das Auge schreit jedoch nach einer internen Lösung. Ich mag das überhaupt nicht sehen, wenn Radiatoren extern angeschraubt sind. Ist halt geschmackssache und lässt dich deswegen halt auch nicht diskutieren. Vielleicht weiche ich auf einen 420er+240er aus. Vielleicht bleibt es auch erstmal wie es ist. Mal sehen. Im Moment ist ja alles schön kühl und bevor ich kein neues Gehäuse habe und besonders nicht weiß welches es werden wird, kann ich mich auch noch nicht bestimmte Radigrößen festlegen


----------



## zettiii (20. November 2011)

Ich habe extern einen Mora 2 Pro mit 9x 120mm S-Flex. Intern einen Feser Quad mit 4x 120er Noiseblocker, die aber über die Pumpe gesteuert sind und nur anlaufen, wenn die Wassertemp über 32°C steigt, was aber eigentlich nie der Fall ist


----------



## ludscha (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1x MoRa 3 mit 9x120er Phobya 
1x Coolgate 480 mit 4x 120er Phobya


----------



## Jacke (7. Juli 2012)

Phobya 1080
240er & 280er magicool slim
Und einen 400*200


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

3x 360er
1x 280er
2x 240er
5x 120er

In Betrieb sind aber nur der 280er, ein 240er und zwei 120er verteilt auf zwei Rechner.


----------



## StefanStg (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Ein Mora 3 mit 9x 120 Lüfter. Mal schauen vill kommt noch einer dazu


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (7. Juli 2012)

Ein Nova 4x180.
Iventuell mit nem neuen Nicht gemoddetem Case, ein 2ter dazu.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

PC:

1x 120er
1x 360er

XBOX360:

1x 240er


----------



## the.hai (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Magicool Slim 140 + 2xAerocool Shark 140
Magicool Slim 360 + 3xAerocool Shark 120
Coolgate 420 + 3xEnermax Vegas Duo


----------



## MTZombie (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

ich hab 3x360 mit 9x120mm für i7 3770 und HD5770XXX


----------



## Knäcke (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Ich habe einen Nova mit 9x 120mm für meinen Q9550 + gtx480


----------



## darknitro (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

360+240

für Q66 auf 3.6 gHz und North-/Southbridge


----------



## reinhardrudi (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

hi
1x420 + 1x 240 + 1x120

mfg


----------



## Vulnerabilus (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Phobya G-Changer 420 +140 plus Mora3 9*140.


----------



## PornoStyle (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

MO-RA 2 PRO mit 9x120er  

980X und 2 580er werden damit gekühlt


----------



## motek-18 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

MO-RA 3 9x140: nur CPU
MO-RA 3 4x180:nur GPU(mal 3x5770,mal 1x gtx 580HC2


----------



## eagle*23* (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Mora 1 mit 4x 180mm Siverstones auf 450 U/min


----------



## Brutek (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Hi,

2 x 360er (Slim)
1 x 240er (Fat)

Gruß


----------



## Jbfem (24. Juli 2012)

Ein aquacomputer AMS Cu 420 mit Nb Pl. 1 @600 rpm

Kompl. Sys gekühlt @ 28* Idle / Last 42*

Mb , CPU , GPU ,RAM


----------



## hitzestau (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1 x  MO-RA3 9x140 LT (also 9 Lüfter)

unter Wasser sind: GPU, CPU


----------



## lambama (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1x 420er und 1x 240er kühlen Graka und Prozessor


----------



## buxtehude (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

mora2 pro (9x120er) für gtx 580 und i2500k.


----------



## MClolwut (30. Juli 2012)

Nabend,

Evo 1800 (15 * 120mm) fuer i7 2600k und GTX560ti 448 cores. Alles noch in Bearbeitung. 

MfG
MC


----------



## FlasherBasher (5. August 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Thermochill 360
&
Thermochill 240

Hardcore Radis 

Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## apostoli (9. August 2012)

- Aquacomputer Revolution 420
- magicool Slim 280 
- magicool Slim 120 

Gekühlt wird :
i7 3770K @ 4,5 + GTX 680


----------



## LokidS (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Hu Hu zusammen,

ich benütze 2x Magicool Xtreme Radiatoren. Lüfter frei regelbar 4x 120 mm   900/2500 u/min
Ich Kühle 1 x  Intel 2600 K @ 4,8 Ghz
und        1 x  Nvidia 480 GTX  Overclock von 700 @ 950 Mhz GPU 1800 Mhz RAM Takt


lg Loki


----------



## baLubaer (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Hoi,

Ich habe folgendes:

1x Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 360mm
1x MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 140 MC Radiator 

Gekühlt werden i5-2500k und GTX 570.

Gruß baLu


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. August 2012)

H2Ocooling schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Bei mir sind 7 Stück verbaut:
> 
> ...



Alles in einem Rechner? Kann man da mal sehen? ^^


----------



## PornoStyle (15. August 2012)

Das will ich auch sehn


----------



## Raketenjoint (15. August 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bei mir sind 7 Stück verbaut:
> 
> ...


Zum Glück habe ich nur einen Nova.  Bestückt mit 9x T.B. Silence ist meine laute PowerColor Radeon HD 6950 ruhig gestellt. Dazu gesellt sich mein i5 2500K.


----------



## PornoStyle (15. August 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Naja okay in dem gehäuse gehts aber naja wäre nicht für mich viel zu gross und nicht ganz so schön


----------



## fuSi0n (16. August 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

bei soviel Radifläche noch 900 upm ? würden da nicht locker auch 300-400 reichen ?

B²t:

von einem 420er magicool slim auf einen Nova Extreme aufgerüstet .)


----------



## seimen (16. August 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

@H2O sind es nicht 4 * 480er? xD so rein verpackungsmässig.. will auch


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

Update:

2x NexXxos ST30 360mm
1x NexXxos ST30 240mm
1x NexXxos ST30 120mm

in einem leicht modifiziertem A05


----------



## Agr9550 (28. August 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1x xspc rs 360 slim
2x xspc rx 360 extrem

im bzw ausserhalb vom p60 armorsuite,denk aber gerade über nen größeres case nach und bin auf der suche nach 2x tfc monsta 360 die meine 2x rx360 ablösen sollen


----------



## hotfirefox (29. August 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Radiatorfläche habt ihr?*

1x Nova 1080
1x Magicool 280 slim

Beides in bzw. auserhalb von einem Lancool K62 Dragon Edition.


----------

